# help nursing 2 orphaned rats!



## kindhearted (Aug 4, 2011)

Okay so, my friends neighbor "accidently" fed these 2 rats their poor mother...I took the remaining 2 babies that he was going to put in the FREEZER. They are 3 day old babies I have been feeding them with a syringe and they seem to be doing well. I'm using Kitten Milk Replacer. Also i've been stimulating them just like the mother would. I just want more tips how to take care of these little guys. I have 2 spayed females so there is no way they would be able to nurse them. There aren't any rat rescues in my area (did research) that would have a foster mother for them. I will plan on keeping these 2 babies i'm already attached to them as it is, there is no way will I let anyone get their hands on them. 

P.s. I've been hearing this thing about a milk band? Can anyone posts pictures up of what it looks like? I'm pretty sure I see a white band on their tummies but I want to make sure i'm seeing the correct thing. 

Thanks guys


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Milk bellies










The skin thickens after 3-5 days and you won't be able to see through it as well. so don't be surprised when you stop seeing them.

I would get a digital scale and weigh your little ones to ensure they keep gaining.

I take it you have read all the websites out there on raisning wee orphans?

Sadly, be prepared to lose them, with no warning...babies under a week old are very HARD to keep alive. it sounds like everything is well right now so far. 

Your best bet though? Is finding a nursing mom and she should accept the new wee ones with no issues.


----------



## kindhearted (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks. Also, how much am I supposed to feed them? Until I see the milk bands? Thanks


----------



## kindhearted (Aug 4, 2011)

*keeping 2 orphaned rat babies warm*

At what temp. should I keep the babies in? What kind of heating pad should I get..and do I need to keep it on 24/7? They are 3 days old


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

http://www.rmca.org/Articles/orphans.htm

google "raising orphan rats" and find the AFRMA article as well...I cannot access it from work because of 

Block reason: Forbidden Category "Political/Advocacy Groups" 

*giggle*


----------



## kindhearted (Aug 4, 2011)

The babies are doing very well they are 4 days old now. Pics will be up soon. Just have another question, is their skin supposed to be wrinkly? It seems that one of them is a little dehydrated because when you pick her up, her skin takes a few seconds to go down. The other baby isn't like that, he's very plump..lol. Do I need to get pedilatem (Sorry can't spell that at the moment!) Thanks for the help, I appreciate it


----------



## TobyRat (May 24, 2011)

How are the babies doing? Hope everything is going ok.


----------



## kindhearted (Aug 4, 2011)

The babies are doing very well they are 4 days old now. Pics will be up soon. Just have another question, is their skin supposed to be wrinkly? It seems that one of them is a little dehydrated because when you pick her up, her skin takes a few seconds to go down. The other baby isn't like that, he's very plump..lol. Do I need to get pedilatem (Sorry can't spell that at the moment!) Thanks for the help, I appreciate it


----------



## kindhearted (Aug 4, 2011)

*Orphan baby seems like she is gasping for air?*

I posted a topic about caring for 2 orphan rat babies. Well, one of the babies seem to be looking like she is gasping for air...the other baby doesn't do this. Her belly looks huge as well... i've been stimulating her for the past 15 mins. She is a little sluggish compared to the other. Anyone know what to do??? Thank you


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Post pics please? It;s easier to tell if a baby isn't doing as well when you have their pics up alongside the healthy chubber bubber.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Orphan baby seems like she is gasping for air?*

Not much you can do, when a baby (well any rat) gasps for air like that they are usually going to die. I am sorry.


----------



## kindhearted (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Orphan baby seems like she is gasping for air?*

She's still alive thank goodness. Am I overfeeding her? Her belly looks bloated!


----------



## kindhearted (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Orphan baby seems like she is gasping for air?*

Here are the pics of her, click them to view larger.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

OK now post pics of her normally...just lying there beside your other pup.


----------



## kindhearted (Aug 4, 2011)

Okay here you go, this time I didn't resize them. She doesn't seem responsive as her brother... i've been holding her for an hour crying. I don't know if she is going to make it...is there any other things that I can do to relieve this bloat??


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

read this thread...it seemed Karo syrup helped this wee one with her bloat (2nd page)

http://www.ratforum.com/index.php/topic,27326.15.html


----------



## kindhearted (Aug 4, 2011)

What else can be used besides Karo syrup? I checked my local grocery store and they didn't have it!  This baby is still living I know she is trying and wants to live... I cannot get her to poop or pee what so ever... I'm worried. I'm wondering if i should run her under warm water gently on her tummy. This baby has got to live. Are there any mixtures I can make for her that'll somehow absorb the gas/bubbles/whatever is in her? You can actually see fluids in her tummy if you move her side to side, the liquid moves and is very visible  Is this bad?


----------



## kindhearted (Aug 4, 2011)

Is imitation honey good? It's sugar free but not real honey...










I didn't find any Karo syrup at my store... if the imitation honey works fine, how would I mix it, give it straight or with water? Thanks


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

karo syrup is just corn syrup... i would be very surprised to find a grocery store that didn't carry ANY corn syrup at all.

the honey is essentially the same thing from what i've gathered, but i cannot find an actual official ingredient list :/


----------



## kindhearted (Aug 4, 2011)

Ingredients
Maltitol Syrup, Natural and Artificial Flavor, Acesulfame K, Malic Acid.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

ahh... i know maltitol is a sugar replacement, it's not really much different from ordinary sugar. wikipedia does say it has a laxative effect if you eat a lot, though, so it might be worth a shot.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Instead of running tap water, try a shallow dish of hot water to rest her belly in.


----------



## kindhearted (Aug 4, 2011)

She passed away at 8:45 :'( I just got done burying her in my yard. The brother is still living, I will be sure to give him extra care. I want to thank every one for helping me out


----------



## TobyRat (May 24, 2011)

Very sorry to hear the baby passed. It's very difficult to care for babies so young but you're doing a really great job. Fingers crossed for your remaining little one, keep us updated!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

kindhearted said:


> She passed away at 8:45 :'( I just got done burying her in my yard. The brother is still living, I will be sure to give him extra care. I want to thank every one for helping me out


so very very sorry for this loss. If it makes you feel any better, I honestly don't think it was anything you did, but she was never a well girl to begin with. ((hugs))


----------



## kindhearted (Aug 4, 2011)

tobyrat said:


> Very sorry to hear the baby passed. It's very difficult to care for babies so young but you're doing a really great job. Fingers crossed for your remaining little one, keep us updated!


Thank you very much I appreciate it. I'll definitely keep everyone updated. Pics will be up soon of Gilon (which means strength and joy!) He opened his eyes yesterday!


----------



## kindhearted (Aug 4, 2011)

lilspaz68 said:


> so very very sorry for this loss. If it makes you feel any better, I honestly don't think it was anything you did, but she was never a well girl to begin with. ((hugs))


 Thank you I appreciate it. When I first had her she was very skinny and smaller than her brother. I did fatten her up, but she just couldn't hang in anymore  Not a lot of people appreciate rats and don't know how affectionate these little companions can be!


----------

